# Homecoming - UWO vs. Windsor, Sept 29/07



## GoM (Sep 29, 2007)

Western Mustangs Football - The University of Western Ontario vs. The University of Windsor. TD Waterhouse Stadium. London, Ontario. Sept 29, 2007. *Final Score - UWO 49 - 0 Windsor* UWO's season record: 1-4.

#1 - Windsor Lancer WR Cory Fernandes, overlooking the opposition University of Western Ontario Mustangs. UWO won 49-0, Sept 29, 2007.






#2 - The University of Western Ontario Mustangs, stretching before the game. UWO won 49-0, Sept 29, 2007.





#3 - The University of Western Ontario Mustangs' pre-game huddle. UWO won 49-0, Sept 29, 2007.





#4 - University of Western Ontario QB Michael Faulds, throwing a completion. UWO won 49-0, Sept 29, 2007.





#5- University of Western Ontario's Dave Clayton, Randy McAuley and Michael Faulds, celebrating a touchdown. UWO won 49-0, Sept 29, 2007.





#6 - University of Western Ontario RB Randy McAuley, catching a pass. UWO won 49-0, Sept 29, 2007.





#7 - University of Western Ontario RB Randy McAuley, stiff-arming Windsor Lancer DB Matt Bucknor. UWO won 49-0, Sept 29, 2007.





#8 - Windsor Lancer RB CJ Mwalwanda, tackled by the University of Western Ontario Mustangs DB Corey McNair. UWO won 49-0, Sept 29, 2007.





#9 - Windsor Lancer RB Daryl Stephenson, breaking for a run. UWO won 49-0, Sept 29, 2007.





#10 - University of Western Ontario QB Michael Faulds, scoring on a QB scramble. UWO won 49-0, Sept 29, 2007.


----------



## just x joey (Sep 30, 2007)

love the DOF on #2. great captures.


----------



## Antarctican (Sep 30, 2007)

Looks like a great day for a game, and you captured the action well. I especially like 1 and 2 cuz of the depth of field, and #7 and 10 because they really capture a 'moment' (ie full tilt run, and the split second before the Western player hits the ground).


----------



## GoM (Sep 30, 2007)

Yeah....my camera's rather lacking in the aperture department, so there wasnt a whole lot I could do for the action shots to make them stand out from the background a bit more. Oh well, I should have a 40D in the next week or two, after which I save up for a telephoto, after which...


----------

